# Anyone use the $9 "True Aqua" PC lamps?



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

I am looking for a rather large number of PC bulbs soon. I was looking around and came across these:
http://www.innovativelights.com/traqpocola4.html

At $9 a piece they fit the budget, but I am unsure about quality.

Has any one tried or know anything about these?
How are they for durability?
I would be looking at both the 6700 and 10000 K bulbs.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

This looks like a great deal and sale, $9 for a bulb. They ust be having an overstock of these bulbs and trying to liquidate them. Ocassionally some retailers will offer these great deals.

I haven't had any any experience with this particular bulb, but it looks like it would suit our needs perfectly, not to mention our budgets. I think I'll order some extra bulbs for future use. Even if the quality of the bulb makes it shorter lasting, getting 2 for the price of one $18 bulb I think is worth it.

Also I think it would be great to mix these bulbs with the GE 9325k ($14).

-John N.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks John!

Thats exactly what I was planningto do, mix them with some 9325K's 

Anyone actually use these bulbs?


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

What have you got planned Matt?


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

Just one new tank and some replacement bulbs for the Coralife 10K's I have. Budget is really tight right now and will get much tighter later this year. I feel the bulbs stop producing enough intensity well before they go dead. No scientific or testing to back this up. Just slower appearing plant growth, less intense reds without any other major change in the tank. 

I am going with one year effective lifespan. I don't understand the PC's last until they go black thing. To me a PC is just a slimmer folded flourescent tube.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah I would say swap bulbs out every year.. that seems to be the consensus from what I have read.


----------

